# Special Operations and Foreign Policy



## 275ANGER! (Sep 11, 2012)

So flipping through the channels yesterday and C-SPAN 3 caught my eye. Sean Naylor was pouting because JSOC is tight lipped and it makes his job harder (Wah! Wah!). Interesting discussion though

http://www.c-spanvideo.org/program/SpecialOpera


----------



## goon175 (Sep 11, 2012)

Anyone who claims JSOC is "tight lipped" as of late needs to be slapped.


----------



## AWP (Sep 12, 2012)

275ANGER! said:


> Sean Naylor was pouting because JSOC is tight lipped


 
That is rich.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 12, 2012)

He should know better by now, asshat.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 12, 2012)

It's interesting he compared SOCOM/JSOC level of keeping things under the rug to the US nuke arsenal. Claming that if th elater would use the same approach as the first one, we would not know about the Manhatan Project. Naylor seems to forget that times have changed. The West os no longer in a tug-of-war with the Soviet Union. The enemy is no longer so visible that we need to make a more angry face.

Plus, his claims seem to be more in the interest of having a way to write more and more articles/books etc. All in the favor of him getting his new paycheck - for a best seller of course.

Even a laymen like me can see a difference in actually making a point, and trying to pass through his own agenda - which is access to more and more 'cool guy stories' which he can put in his next "New York Times Best Seller" 

The SF Colonel speech on the other hand was  very, very interesting, and very enlightening.


----------



## Lefty375 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ravage said:


> It's interesting he compared SOCOM/JSOC level of keeping things under the rug to the US nuke arsenal. Claming that if th elater would use the same approach as the first one, we would not know about the Manhatan Project. Naylor seems to forget that times have changed. The West os no longer in a tug-of-war with the Soviet Union. The enemy is no longer so visible that we need to make a more angry face.
> 
> Plus, his claims seem to be more in the interest of having a way to write more and more articles/books etc. All in the favor of him getting his new paycheck - for a best seller of course.
> 
> ...


 
Exactly what I got out of it. 

Great link, thanks for posting this.


----------

